#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Banco de Dados >  >  Dúvida ao instalar Oracle 11G

## rarruda1988

Boa Tarde!

Tudo bem?

Pessoal estou instalando o oracle 11g, e ao tentar mudar o formato do arquivo.rpm para .deb, o terminal fica processando e não acontece nada

Alguém sabe o que pode ser?

Obrigado.

.

----------

